# Nightsights for MP Shield



## FlyAuburn (May 1, 2014)

Hey y'all,

Looking to get some new sights for my EDC gun, the MP Shield. However, I cannot find sights anywhere locally and I hate buying stuff on the internet without some good reviews/insight. Any recommendations for the shield?

Thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Anything from *Trijicon (I like the HD offerings*) and *Ameriglo *will be good to go.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I concur.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Amazon.com: m&p shield night sights

Amazon.com: Trijicon S&W M&P HD Night Sight Set Front Outline, Yellow: Sports & Outdoors

https://www.trijicon.com/na_en/products/product3.php?pid=SA39-C-600714

https://www.trijicon.com/na_en/products/product3.php?pid=SA139-C-600722

https://www.trijicon.com/na_en/products/product3.php?pid=SA139-C-600721


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I really like my XS Big dot sights with a tritium front on mine


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Ponzer, Did you install these yourself or use a GS ? Searched XS big dot sights  and got to a web page that has them for sale for around $70 and read some comments that sounded like these are self installable. I'm handy but maybe not that handy.


----------



## Huber (Jan 29, 2011)

Has anyone tried to see if the Springfield XDs red front sight would fit?


----------

